# Forum Search



## Stitch (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm trying to find the old thread about Benjamin James, the chap who Hulk'd his UV and flipped out half of Jemsite, but whenever I search I am taken to the 'Advanced Search' page and no matter what I try to do it wont send a search request. 

What am I doing wrong?

P.S I know I could find the thread by searching his username, I am about to, but why can't I work the search? 

(I'm using Safari, unfortunately)


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 21, 2007)

Use three or more words.


----------



## Stitch (Apr 21, 2007)

That is it?


----------



## Scott (Apr 21, 2007)

Or you can just go to the members directory, find Benjamin James, and click on "Posts by BJ"
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=17021


----------



## Stitch (Apr 21, 2007)

Scott said:


> Or you can just go to the members directory, find Benjamin James, and click on "Posts by BJ"
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=17021





stitch216 said:


> P.S I know I could find the thread by searching his username, I am about to, but why can't I work the search?
> 
> (I'm using Safari, unfortunately)


----------



## Scott (Apr 21, 2007)

What have you been putting into the search field then?


----------



## Stitch (Apr 22, 2007)

less than three words. 

It's all good now. I just don't remember having that problem  I mean the day before i was searching for someone who may have tried q-tuners and i just typed in 'q tuner' and it worked.


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2007)

You can search single words on here no problem. Not sure what's up with your issue though, so I'll just blame Safari.


----------

